# can wood filler harm reptiles?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

^^^^

i started making my 3ft viv and completly cocked it up, but i managed to get it fixed and im back on track... the only problem is i have holes from the drill and i was thinking i could fill it with wood filler.. would this harm a reptile?

im using white melamine faced chipboard.

if you want any pictures i can upload them as soon as i can.

but can white wood filler harm a reptile? :whistling2:

Liam


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes if it is not sealed (only if they digested it) but if you seal it with PVA:Water (cheapest way).

Ollie.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

so fill in the holes with woood filler then seal it with pva water then thats fine for reptiles then? 

what sealant should i use to seal my viv sillicone or aqua sealant?


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fine once sealed. As for the sealant i believe they are the same thing with different names:2thumb:

Ollie.


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

ollie1 said:


> Fine once sealed. As for the sealant i believe they are the same thing with different names:2thumb:
> 
> Ollie.


 
ah thanks:2thumb:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

The aqua sealent won't have harmful chemicals and anti mould stuff in it , were as regular silicone sealent will, hope that helps


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as long as the silcone is aquarium silicone it doesn't matter


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

Instead of filling the holes is it possible to make them into vents or cable run holes - then you arent worrying about fumes/chemicals etc?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

zeus7 said:


> Instead of filling the holes is it possible to make them into vents or cable run holes - then you arent worrying about fumes/chemicals etc?


 
Good idea, but the problem is there in awkward places and there are about six of them

surely if its sealed its okay?


----------

